# Who am I? (Dual Citizenship)



## thomasmann (Mar 19, 2011)

It is always a pleasure to read the suggestions and comments from this website. We live in a world more globalized, connected, in which the "national-barriers" have no reason at all. In any case, I would like to read the comments from people with dual-citizenship, (Or simply, people living in a different country of origin) since they share the same circumstances I am going through now.

I was born in South America a long time ago. In fact I don't remember very much my life there. When I was a child, my parents emigrated to Europe. I grew up, and studied in Europe. I grew up within the liberal philosophy of openness and freedom. I learned to speak 4 languages, I lived in Spain, France, Belgium, the Netherlands...and so on. I grew up in a culture of tolerance, diversity and respect.
Upon graduation, I was hired in an important corporation in the United States. I became a U.S. Permanent Resident, I got married with an American girl, and recently I got my U.S.Citizenship.

Now, this is my question/concern???
Sometimes people (social meetings, work etc) ask me...where are you from? I used to answer: Well, I was born in South America, I grew up in Europe, and now I am an American Citizen. To me, that's a long answer, but that's the reality of my life. Immediately when they hear "I was born in South America..."For some reason that I don’t understand, they forget I grew up in Europe AND my U.S. CITIZENSHIP, and start to talk about South America, as if I were still living there (ignoring I grew up for “decades” in Europe, and now I am a U.S.Citizen) For them... the “place of birth” is more important than your commitment and loyalty to your new country, and new circumstances of your life. I don’t know, if that’s another (hidden reality of racism, discrimination or ignorance)
Now, when people ask me Where are you from? I just answer: “I am AMERICAN”!!- They try to ask me again, (But your accent is different?) I reply: "I am an American with accent!
In any case, I would like to know the experiences of another persons with dual citizenship and how they have resolved this question in the friendly way...Or how can I affirm my loyalty and love to my new country, without being rude with people.
Thanks for your comments!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Particularly in the US you'll find that there is a fascination with "where are you from?" I suspect that's partly due to the notion that, in the US, everyone is from someplace else - whether within the US or as part of the great immigrant heritage of the US.

But I do get something of the same thing here in France. (Usually couched in terms like "I detect a slight accent - are you perhaps English?")

Lately I've been using the phrase, "I'm French, of American origins" but your line "Well, I was born in South America, I grew up in Europe, and now I am an American Citizen" sums it up nicely. (In fact you hardly owe anyone the full story - you could always say you're American, but that you were raised in Europe. Most Americans can't tell one accent from another anyhow.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

thomasmann said:


> In any case, I would like to know the experiences of another persons with dual citizenship and how they have resolved this question in the friendly way...Or how can I affirm my loyalty and love to my new country, without being rude with people.
> Thanks for your comments!


When I don't believe the American I'm addressing has much concept of the _rest of the world_, I like to use the explanation: British by birth, American by choice.

You could expand it to: SA by birth, European by education, and American by choice.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

thomasmann said:


> Now, this is my question/concern???
> Sometimes people (social meetings, work etc) ask me...where are you from? I used to answer: Well, I was born in South America, I grew up in Europe, and now I am an American Citizen. To me, that's a long answer, but that's the reality of my life. Immediately when they hear "I was born in South America..."For some reason that I don’t understand, they forget I grew up in Europe AND my U.S. CITIZENSHIP, and start to talk about South America, as if I were still living there (ignoring I grew up for “decades” in Europe, and now I am a U.S.Citizen)!


Why should anyone be interested in remembering your life's story? It is honestly longwinded. Who are you in your own eyes?



thomasmann said:


> For them... the “place of birth” is more important than your commitment and loyalty to your new country, and new circumstances of your life. I don’t know, if that’s another (hidden reality of racism, discrimination or ignorance)!


Your loyalty still kept some other options open:>) Can you dance at two weddings? You are americanized enough to know the famous "D" card. 



thomasmann said:


> Now, when people ask me Where are you from? I just answer: “I am AMERICAN”!!- They try to ask me again, (But your accent is different?) I reply: "I am an American with accent!!


A few sessions with a good speech coach and your accent will be almost gone.



thomasmann said:


> In any case, I would like to know the experiences of another persons with dual citizenship and how they have resolved this question in the friendly way...Or how can I affirm my loyalty and love to my new country, without being rude with people.
> Thanks for your comments!


As I said earlier - where do your loyalties lie? Id necessary - would you pull the trigger when facing a Peruvian; a Perivian you know?


----------



## thomasmann (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for your comments...To me, the notion of country or nation is a matter of choice, and it should be in that way (I don't know, may be in 200 years in the future, people would be able to choose the place of their destination freely) Even though I was born in another country, my first loyalty is to the United States of America, that's the reason I chose to become an American Citizen. It is a matter of choice and personal freedom. That's the reason I enjoy reading this website. It is amazing to find people around the world trying to explore new countries and nations.


----------

